# GTX 980ti mit Kraken G10, bedenken?



## rene840 (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe eine GTX 980 ti von MSi, Hammerteil, wird aber heiß 74°C und dadurch auch laut, habe dann die Kraken G10 in Combi mit der Corsair H55 all in one wasserkühlung im Internet gesehen, und dachte, das wärs, nun habe ich aber so meine bedenken und fragen, da ich das noch nie gemacht habe.
Wollte wissen, da ja die VCariante von MSi die Gaming 6G hat ja eine Backplate, kann man die dran lassen?? und wie siehts mit VRAM und Spannungsregler (oder wandler? weiß net genau was ;D) aus, werden die durch die schon vorhandene, ich sag mal "all in One Heatsink-gestell" wie ich im ertsen Bild zeige (ist zwar die variante von EVGA, da ich kein bild von MSi gefunden habe, aber die haben das selbe) genug und ausreichen gekühlt sodass ich mir keine sorgen machen muss?? Also würde einfach nur die Kraken mit dem lüfter der Dabei ist und die H55 ausreichen zum alles kühlen ohne das da was kritisch wird oder verreckt?? oder habt ihr ne andere Lösung??

MfG Rene840


----------



## markus1612 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 980ti mit Kraken G10, bedenken???*

Mach es einfach nicht.
Versuch besser deinen Airflow irgendwie zu optimieren, damit die Karte mehr Frischluft kriegt.
Die AiO-Teile sind nicht besonders toll, was die Kühlung von Mosfets und Vram angeht.

Was hast du für ein Case und wie sieht es da drin aus?


----------



## rene840 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 980ti mit Kraken G10, bedenken???*

also ich habe ein Fractal design define r4 habe vorne 2 lüfter (rein) unten ein lüfter (rein) hinten ein Lüfter raus, und was mich auch wundert, ich hatte davor ne 970 auch von msi mit twin frozr cooler und die ging net über 62°C und war n bissel übertaktet.
und ich mein ich hab zwar ein schallgedämptes gehäuse aber wenn die case fans auf 12V laufen und die graka dann mit 90% läuft hebt mein pc bald ab, zumindest hört es sich so an


----------



## rene840 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 980ti mit Kraken G10, bedenken???*

ich habe mich auch gerade weiter informiert, arctic hat eine lösung die mit mosfet und vram kühlung ist, wenn ich mich net verlesen habe: Arctic Accerlero Hybrid III


----------



## rene840 (11. Juni 2016)

und wenn ich mir heatsinks hole die ich dann noch drauf klebe auf die vram und mosfets??


----------



## Wanderer1980 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 980ti mit Kraken G10, bedenken???*



rene840 schrieb:


> also ich habe ein Fractal design define r4 habe vorne 2 lüfter (rein) unten ein lüfter (rein) hinten ein Lüfter raus, und was mich auch wundert, ich hatte davor ne 970 auch von msi mit twin frozr cooler und die ging net über 62°C und war n bissel übertaktet.
> und ich mein ich hab zwar ein schallgedämptes gehäuse aber wenn die case fans auf 12V laufen und die graka dann mit 90% läuft hebt mein pc bald ab, zumindest hört es sich so an



naja die 970 zieht westenlich weniger Strom als die 980Ti 

ich hab das Fractal R5 PCGH Version und meine MSI Gaming 980 TI wird mit 1450 MHZ auch 73 Grad warm. Letzten Sommer ging sie mal auf 83 Grad. da hatte es aber gefühlte 35 Grad in der Wohnung 

sei wies sei aber vergiss nicht das deine MSI im Office LAUTLOS ist. bei der AIO wirst du immer die Pumpe hören...


----------



## Chimera (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: GTX 980ti mit Kraken G10, bedenken???*



rene840 schrieb:


> also ich habe ein Fractal design define r4 habe vorne 2 lüfter (rein) unten ein lüfter (rein) hinten ein Lüfter raus, und was mich auch wundert, ich hatte davor ne 970 auch von msi mit twin frozr cooler und die ging net über 62°C und war n bissel übertaktet.
> und ich mein ich hab zwar ein schallgedämptes gehäuse aber wenn die case fans auf 12V laufen und die graka dann mit 90% läuft hebt mein pc bald ab, zumindest hört es sich so an



Nun, in manchen Fällen ist gerade der Lüfter im Boden halt ein NoGo, da es den Luftstrom im Gehäuse eher stört anstatt unterstützt. Du kannst natürlich mal den Versuch mit nem Fan Duct machen, also nen Luftkanal direkt vom Frontlüfter zur Graka oder dann so ein Modell, wie es PCGH mal in nem Heft vorstellte (war da auch mit nem MSI TF Modell).
Wobei man schon sagen muss, 70-80°C ist ja nun wahrlich kein Weltuntergang, es wird halt der Turbo nicht mehr voll ausgefahren (ausser man erhöht halt das Temperaturlimit im Afterbummser/PrecisionX), aber nen Defekt hat man deswegen nicht  Wenn du mal wissen willst, was echt kranke Tempis sind, dann guck mal nach der GTX 295 Mars von Asus (da waren 100°C unter Last normal, bei fast 10 Sone!). 
Bzgl. der AiO Lösungen (gibt übrigens von Evga auch eine passende zur 980Ti: EVGA - Products - HYBRID Water Cooler (All in One) for GTX 980 Ti - 400-HY-0996-B1), da musst du dir einfach bewusst sein, dass die meist nicht sonderlich viel leiser sind. Denn vorallem die Modelle, wo die Spawas noch über nen Radiallüfi gekühlt werden... Klar, gibt auch Modelle, wo man noch nen normalen Lüfi anbringen kann, doch muss der auch ne gewisse Leistung am Start haben, sonst kühlt er die Spawas nicht ausreichend. Der Lüfter von der G10 z.B. dreht mit seinen max. 1500 U/min dann auch nicht wirklich silentmässig (vorallem leise und NZXT Lüfter, das sind 2 Paar Schuhe  ).
Ich an deiner Stelle würd es erst mal anders machen: Kühler ab, alte WLP wegputzen, neue WLP drauf und dann Kühler ordentlich anziehen. Denn: es kommt gar nicht mal so selten vor, dass sich die Schrauben bei manchen Modellen leicht(!) lösen (durch Vibrationen z.B.) und dann ist der Anpressdruck des Kühlers halt nicht mehr optimal. Auch die originale WLP ist meist eher im Bereich...mittelmässig bis eher schlecht anzusiedeln. Und da du ja eh über nen Kühlerwechsel nachdenkst, kannst du ebenso gut erst mal die WLP tauschen. Und warum dann nicht gleich nen fetten Lukü, wie den Morpheus z.B.? Ok, der nimmt mehr Platz ein, doch dafür ist er nicht so ne halbgare Sache wie die AiO Hybridsachen.


----------



## rene840 (12. Juni 2016)

hallo, danke das sich noch ein paar gemeldet haben,
habe auf den ersten rat hin mal meine Airflow optimiert, hab einen an die Seite gemacht der direkt auf die Graka ballert, und noch einen oben hin, der nochmal warme rausbefördert, das hat sehr gut geholfen, habe nur noch 65°C 66°C also das hat schonmal was getaugt, nur ist er jz schon um einiges lauter leider, so im nachhinein, war ich einfach nur verwöhnt von den low temps der 970, und bin halt erstmal erschrocken weil ich noch nie über 70grad gesehen habe, werde mir jz noch 2 leisere Lüfter zulegen die corsair af 140, weil die 2 neuen schon ziemlich laut sind, die ich noch rumliegen hatte, aber vorerst bringt es was.

und Chimera, das ding von EVGA, ist das auch wegen den Spawas und VRAMs zu empfehlen, weil schick aussehen tuts ja auch, und isgesamt würde mein pc auch wieder leiser werden, da ich den ein oder anderen case fan wieder weg amchen kann. Das mit der WLP werde ich machen, habe Arctic Mx-4 hier zuhause, ich denke, bzw. habe gehört die soll sehr gut sein (ist die auch non-conductive?)

kleiner story am rande, als ich gestern noch die lüfter reingeacht habe, stand auf meinem MB, da es von Asus ist, Fan xpert, da habe ich gegoogelt und mir den geholt, dazu wollte der nochn treiber aber haben oder so, hatte den auch installiert, und aufeinmal, ruckelte mein ganzer pc, dachte erst das was kaputt gegangen ist, als ich ausversehen im betrieb vom computer ein gehäuselüfter vom MB löste (btw kann dadurch was kaputt gehen?), war aber nicht so. auch waren viele sachen verstellt wie, das mein steamlogin fehlte er komplett nach neuem gefragt hat, taskanager war im kleinen einfachen format, viele sachen habe von einstellunegn gefehlt, eig war alles verstellt, keine ahung woher genau es kam, hatte dann in der panik erstmal win neu aufgesetzt bis jz geht alles wieder, aber das war mega merkwürdig, auchhatte ich dann eine CPU auslastung von 70% als ich eine fenster (firefox z.B) auf dem desktop etwas schneller hin und her schob, und es sah aus als hätte ich nur 5 fps oder so also total windows zerschossen, wie auch immer!


----------



## Chimera (12. Juni 2016)

Wenn du meinst, ob sie leitet: nun, so weit ich mich erinnern kann, sind alle(!) WLPs auf Silikonbasis (also nicht-Flüssigmetall) nicht leitend. Sogar die Arctic Silver 5, von welcher halt immer noch manche behaupten, dass sie leiten würde (obwohl sogar die PCGH in WLP-Tests die Paste jedes Mal als nicht leitend angab und auch Arctic Silver selber auf der Page schreibt, dass sie nicht leitend ist). Trotzdem würd ich WLP immer sauber auftragen, egal ob nun leitend oder nicht. Man muss ja kein Kilo draufbangen, damit nachher alles schön rausquillt 
Btgl. dem Kühler von Evga, der passt wohl nur auf Referenzkarten, wenn ich die Bilder dort anschaue (bzw. auch die Karten, welche als kompatibel angegeben werden). Vom Prinzip her wird es wohl ähnlich sein wie damals die GTX 580 XLR8 Liquid von PNY: HARDOCP - Testing Results - Liquid Cooling the PNY GeForce GTX 580 Review. Ist halt vorallem das Problem mit den VRMs: mit nem aktiven Lüfter hat man halt ne Lärmquelle mehr, ohne kann es halt je nachdem zu Probs mit den Tempis kommen. Das Prinzip von Arctic mit dem Backsidecooler ist ja auch nur beschränkt passiv nutzbar bzw. es benötigt bei gewissen Karten schon nen guten Luftzug. Prinzipiell halte ich wenig von diesen Hybridlösungen, denn man erreicht auch mit guten Luküs solche Werte. Eigentlich ist nur die Platzersparnis ein Pro-Argument, nebst der GPU Tempi, aber sonst...
Übrigens, viele Lüfter muss nicht zwangsläufig laut heissen. Man kann auch wenige schlechte Lüfter nehmen und Lärm erzeugen  Wie du in meiner Sig sehen kannst, sind zwei meiner PCs voll bestückt mit Lüftern: jeweils 2x in der Front, 2x im Deckel und 1x im Heck. Da ich aber ziemlich leise Lüfter nutze, hab ich da nie ein Geräuschproblem. Nur beim zocken höre ich halt den Radialbooster meiner Graka, wobei mich(!) der Rauscheton halt auch nicht so stört (hab lieber Radialgebläse, welche die heisse Luft schnell rauspusten und halt rauschen anstatt Axiallüfter, welche mehr warme Luft im ganzen Case verteilen). 
Alternativ halt mal gucken, was wohl ne kleine Eigenbauwakü nur für die Graka kosten würd. Klar, ist sicher teurer als so ein Hybrid-Dingenskirchen, doch dafür könntest du gewisse Teile später immer noch weiternutzen und/oder die CPU auch noch einbinden. Kostet halt deutlich mehr, doch hat ne echte Wakü ja auch ne längere Lebensdauer als solche AiOs


----------



## rene840 (12. Juni 2016)

hm jaa, dafür reichts wahrscheinlich net im Geld, aber werde wahrscheinlich ein bisschen ansparen und mir ne custom wakü basteln ^^, jz isses halt n bissel lauter, aber ich fühle mich sicherer. Andere frage, kann ich ohne das mir dir graka auseinander fällt und sich sachen lösen die Backplate entfernen, da die ja auch verhindert das hitze entweichen bzw abgeführt werden kann, oder ist die zwangsweise notwenidig um alles zusammen zu halten??


----------



## Chimera (12. Juni 2016)

Die Backplate führt normalerweise bei einigen Modellen schon Hitze ab, vorallem wenn auf der Rückseite z.B. RAM Bausteine sitzen. Zudem soll sie Stabilität gewähren, damit die Karte nicht nach unten durchhängt, was bei schweren Kühlern halt schnell mal der Fall ist (wenn ich da an den 3 Slot Backsteinkühler von Asus denke...).
Was ich(!) an deiner Stelle machen würde: die Wärmeleitpads evtl. durch höherwertige ersetzen, die WLP auch durch die aktuell beste ersetzen und dann ne eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen. Bin eben eh nicht so ein Fan von den Passivmodi der Grakahersteller, hab lieber ne konventionelle smoothe Lüfterkurve, da hört man dann auch kein ruckartiges ansteigen des Lüfters oder so 
Und du könntest eben nen Fan Duct basteln, falls du unter der Graka nix in den Slots hast. So könntest du sie kalte Luft von aussen ansaugen lassen und nicht die erwärmte Innenluft vom Case.


----------



## rene840 (12. Juni 2016)

also ich habe direkt neben der graka an der seitenwand ein perforierung wo ich auch ein lüfter ran gemacht habe und der strahlt direkt auf die karte mit frischluft, das mit der WLP mache ich, und die Lüfterkurve habe ich sowieso schon immer gemacht hab immer 5 prozent mehr wie tempratur sprich 40°C = 45% lüfter nur bei 70°C habe ich dann schon 80-85%


----------



## Lowmotion (13. Juni 2016)

Die 980 Ti mit mehr als 250 Watt TDP hat mit normaler ATX Belüftung ein Problem und wird mit Luft oder einfacher Wasserkühlung zu heiss bzw. die Lüfter werden hörbar.  Ich probiere es derzeit wieder mit leichten Verbesserungen, denn das ist eine endlose Story. Die Mehrheit der 980 Ti User mit leisen Karten fragt sich, worum es hier geht. Die merken es auch nicht, weil die Karte einfach drosselt. Man will im Prinzip ein ultra-leises System auch unter Last, wo die Karte nicht drosselt.

Ich habe mir also die 980 Ti als Referenz geholt. Die Karte war damals deutlich günstiger. Für das volle Leistungspotential braucht man aber einen neuen Kühler. Zuerst habe ich es mit Luft probiert, aber die Karte limitierte durch Überhitzung der Spawas. Selbst die augeklebten Kühlkörper waren zu klein für einen passiven, leisen Betrieb. Von dem Arctic Extreme habe ich dann auch Abstand genommen, auch wenn ich ihn noch zum Testen nehme. Die Arctic Hybrid II und III ist eine Lösung, aber keine vollkommende. Sie erreichen Temperaturen wie die der Luftkühlung.

1.) Wärmeleitpaste tauschen. Das macht recht viel aus.
2.) Anpressdruck erhöhen. Wurde schon hier im Thread genannt.
3.) Die Referenz Spannungswandlerkühlung samt radialem Lüfter habe ich letztlich wieder auf die Karte gesteckt und teils die Wärmeleitpads ersetzt und verstärkt.
4.) Die stärkste Kühlung der Rückseite erfolgt durch eine Arctic Backplate. Die große Version bekommt man im Shop oder auf Nachfrage relativ günstig. Die notwendigen Wärmeleitpads bekommt man in allen Größen.
5.) Für die GPU Kühlung war der 12cm Radiator zu klein und der 14 Radiator ist ein richtiger Schritt in die richtige Richung, aber es wurde dann eine H110, die einen 280mm Radiator hat.

Das Ergebnis wäre nun durch eine reine Vollcover Wakü zu übertreffen, die aber auch deutlich mehr Geld kosten (mit der restlichen Wasserkühlung). Die Vollcoverkühlung war dann auch nicht viel besser.

Mit der Kühlung habe ich nun fast ein Optimum bei der Temperatur erreicht. Leider geht die Karte immer noch hörbar auf 63° bei zB. DOOM bei Ultra Details. Es ist nicht laut, aber es geht bestimmt auch leiser. Trotz korrekter Ausrichtung des Radiators und Drosselung von Lüfter und Pumpe heizt sich das Gehäuse langsam auf. Die Karte bleibt relativ heiss. Gerade die Spannungswandler sind sehr heiss. 

Und daher baue ich nun die Gehäusebelüftung aus.

Die Sache ist einfach die, dass die 250 -300 Watt der 980 Ti nicht wirklich gut zu kühlen sind. Die meisten Gehäuse sind dafür schlicht und einfach nicht geeignet. Die vorherige 970 lief nahezu lautlos und war weder heiss noch stark hörbar.


----------

